# FYI: Ice Broadband new fixed wireless broadband transmitter



## readysteadygo (16 Oct 2006)

Hello there,
For anyone who cares...
Ice Communications (www.icecomms.ie) have recently started transmitting from a fixed wireless transimtter on Hollywood hill (near The Naul in North Co.Dublin), this is covering an area previously devoid of the fabled broadband...
Anyway, the Ice lad called 2 days ago to check the signal and we are ok, (i.e. East Meath - near Garristown) so I subscribed (what choice did we have!!! eh, none). The service is unknown, some of the reviews I've seen aren't great, buy hey - anything is better than dial up - not far off the cost of broadband anyway.


----------



## Tom189 (2 Nov 2006)

Will you let us know how you get on, if the service is any good? I had the guy out last week to do a site survey, I'm receiving a very strong signal but just have to get permission from my upstairs neighbours to stick an aerial on the wall. Some bad reviews on Boards website have made me wary of getting rid of my current phone and broadband for an Ice/VoIP alternative.

Anybody with good reviews of ICE?

Tubes


----------



## minion (2 Nov 2006)

tubes said:


> Will you let us know how you get on, if the service is any good? I had the guy out last week to do a site survey, I'm receiving a very strong signal but just have to get permission from my upstairs neighbours to stick an aerial on the wall. Some bad reviews on Boards website have made me wary of getting rid of my current phone and broadband for an Ice/VoIP alternative.
> 
> Anybody with good reviews of ICE?
> 
> Tubes



I think any good review you get of ice now will be an ice employee, they have got that bad.

I have Ice and had nothing bad to say about it until the end of August.
Its been worse than dial up ever since.

You certainly cant use voip over their network.  in fact you cant even browse a lot of the time.
Tech support are terrible.  They wont answer the phone when they do they sound surprised that you have a problem.  They never answer emails.
Its all over boards.ie the problems they are having.  i've spoken to lots of people i know who have ice and they all have the same problems with ice telling them its their fault or else saying its fixed and not doing a thing.
Anyone who can is cancelling.

all in all i cant possibly warn you off enough from icecomms.
They are the biggest broadband shambles ever to hit this country and thats sayin somat.

You should give them a ring and ask them to explain the problems people are having on boards and here.

having No broadband is better than having ice broadband.  If you have a choice between Ice and dial up take dial up.


----------



## roxymusic (2 Nov 2006)

I have UK software called ONspeed which is suppose to increase download by 4 to 5 times normal; dial up speed.  Has anyone else got  this?  It might be better than ice broadband after listening to the dire reports!!  Surely Ice broadband should be reported to the communications regulator or the equivalent body to pursue this poor service.


Roxy


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

roxymusic said:


> ONspeed which is suppose to increase download by 4 to 5 times normal; dial up speed.


Have you ever benchmarked/tested it to check this claim? From what I've read about it _OnSpeed _is not really up to much and certainly not any replacement for broadband (where available).


----------



## Tom189 (3 Nov 2006)

minion said:


> all in all i cant possibly warn you off enough from icecomms.
> They are the biggest broadband shambles ever to hit this country and thats sayin somat.


 
That's saying something alright. The service seems to have seriously degraded since August according to reviews I've seen, before that it seemed a good service. I must give them a call to fins out what's happening.


----------



## minion (3 Nov 2006)

Just found this thread on boards.ie

http://www.irishisptest.com/forum/other-providers/192-icecomms-speed-problem.html

There should be a tv show.  'When good ISPs go bad, very bad'


----------



## Pan_PAvol (29 Oct 2007)

ice broadband sux since august . their enployee was here he checked connection and he said here is everything ok he has go to their transmitter and fix it so he was then i had best interned ever for 5 days and after 5 days was worse then dial up and i left there like 3000 phone calls and no ****in answer. i live in saggart thats in nears dublind so if u hace to decide icebrodband or dial up take dial up atlest u wont pay big money for nothing ICESUKS


----------

